# Poem (WARNING: VULGARITY)



## Trenton Romulox (Jan 30, 2008)

EDIT: I guess the site edits out vulgarity anyways. 

I just wrote this. I haven't even re-read it, and I don't care to. 


My hands shake as I type this, 
I&#8217;m expecting to hear your voice. 
Your life, our life, I miss. 
Why didn&#8217;t I get a choice?
Why was there no chance for a final kiss?
My eyes are persistently moist, 
My hands, forever cold, 
My heart is dying,
It feels so old. 
This pain is too much, 
&#8220;It&#8217;ll get better,&#8221; is all I&#8217;m told. 
But to be honest, 
I&#8217;m not quite sold. 
I don&#8217;t buy the words, 
I give up, I fold, 
It hurts far too much. 
I miss your touch. 
Your death, 
Baby, it&#8217;s ****ed.


----------

